# لغز في الدوائر المنطقية (:



## napleon (24 يوليو 2008)

شباب عندي لغز اللي بحله بكون بئدر يعمل أي دائرة منطقية 

بدنا نعمل عداد تنازلي يعد a,b,c و بدنا التصميم تعنا يكون عداد تصاعدي 

بدنا الشباب اتشارك


----------



## napleon (24 يوليو 2008)

شباب ردوا انا بعمل لمصلحة المنتدى


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

يالله كلنا معك انا جاهز لاي مساعدة ومستني ردك


----------



## ابو مشهور ابو علي (26 يوليو 2008)

نحن ننتظر الغز يااخينا


----------



## napleon (26 يوليو 2008)

اللغز :كيف بدنا نعمل عداد بعد الاحرف تنازلي a,b,c
بس بدنا التصميم تعنا يكون عداد تصاعدي!!!


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (26 يوليو 2008)

معلش ... بس لو تضرب مثال على العداد التصاعدي ... و مثال على التنازلي (الخاص بحكاية abc !!!!!) فيتضح المطلوب ...


----------



## napleon (26 يوليو 2008)

المطلوب انك تجيب seven segment و عن طريئها تعرض الاحرف c,b,a على هيئة عداد تنازلي 

بس التصميم تاعك لازم يكون عداد تصاعدي 

عشان نوضح اكتر لازم المخرج انو يعد الاحرف a,b,c تنازلي 
و شغلك يكون على اساس تصاعدي


----------



## napleon (27 يوليو 2008)

شباب انا عندي اكتئاب من وراكوا ): ): ):


----------



## محمود الجنابي (27 يوليو 2008)

لكن اخي الكريم هل الseven segment يمكنها كتابة الحرفm او الحرف k او الحرف w لكي نعمل منا هذا العداد ؟


----------



## napleon (27 يوليو 2008)

لأ مش كل الاحرف 
بس تئدر اطلع A ,b,c عن طريئ seven segment


----------



## napleon (28 يوليو 2008)

انا بطلب من الادارة تلغي هالمشاركة


----------



## علي عطا (29 يوليو 2008)

أنا اليوم تم تفعيلي في المنتدي واول مشاركة أقرئها 
بس بصراحه مصدوم كيف ال Seven Segment يطلع كل الحروف لو طلبها الأخ انها تطلع أسكي كود كان ممكن بشوية صعوبة


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

seven segment بطلع بعض الاحرف زي aو b و c 

حاول فكر كيف


----------



## alsaneyousef (29 يوليو 2008)

15x7 Display


----------



## عراقية الاصل (29 يوليو 2008)

يعني ممكن تربط ال قيم التابعة a , b ,c ,d التي تعتبر ادخالات لل7 segment على بوابات منطقية 
يعني ناخذ الواحدات التي تعتبر تمثل الحرف A= 
a=1, b= 1 , c=0 , d= 0 فناخذ الواحدات مباشرة على بوابة AND والاصفار تاخذها على بوابة NOT وبعدين على بوابة AND والاخراج نربطه على ال 7 segment بس للرقائق 
a, b , c , e , f , g 
ونفس الشئ على الحرف B ناخذ الواحدات منها التي تمثل a,c, d = 1نربطها على البوابة and 
اما ال b , نربطها على not ثم على ANd والاخراج يربط على جميع مقاطع ال segment 
وكذلك في ال حرف C = ال a, b على and واما c , d يربط على not ثم على and والاخراجات تربط على ال segment للرقائق a,d,e,f 

والله اعلم يمكن صح او لا ...........؟؟؟


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

حظا أوفر مش هيك

في طريئة تانية


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبة للأخ اللي أبلك التصميم بدون استخدام المايكروكنترولر


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

كمان مرا: بدنا نعمل عداد بدون استخدام المايكروكنترولر بس jk فليبفلوب و بعض البوابات المنطقية نعمل عداد تنازلي بعد الاحرف a ,b,c بطريئة تنازلية بس تصميم الفليبفلوب يكون تصاعدي؟


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

ما في محاولات؟


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

ناخذ flipflop ونجهز الدائرة بالرقم 1010 الذي يمثل الحرف A بس الارقام الصفر نضع امامها inverter وندخلها على الflipflop ويقوم يعد ال b وحتى يقف على الرقم c ناخذ الحرف اللي بعدهd الذي يمثل ال1101 ناخذ الارقام الواحدات مباشرة نربطها على ال بوابة ال AND والصفر نضع له ال NOT ثم ندخله على البوابة and وبعدها الاخراج نضعه على الادخالات لل flipflop مباشرة يعيد نفسه مرة ثانية


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

انا بشكرك يا عراقية الاصل تلت ترباع الحل صح


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

الحل:تعمل جدول من مدخلين و تعملي تصميم الرقم صفر يعمل c و الرقم 1 b و الرقم 2 a و الرقم 3 اهمليه 

تمام لهون ?

تعملي عداد تصاعدي بعد من 0 الى 2 
تمام لهون ؟
تمسكي مداخل الدائرة الاولى و توصليها بمخارج الفليب فلوب تعت العداد التصاعدي فبعد a,b,c .


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

ممكن نعرف وين الخطأ ...اخ نابليون


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

اعتذر عن المشاركة الاخيرة لان الخط عندي شوية ثقيل!

مافهمت حلك ؟؟؟يعني شلون تفترض العمل يكون على اساس بس موجود 2 فليب فلوب 
انا اخذت 4 فليب فلوب


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

انتي عم بتعئدي بالدارة بدل ما تستخدمي 4 فليبوبات استخدمت فليب فلوبين و كيف 1010 بدك اتخليه 1011 بدك دارة منطقية كبيرة !! كفكرة صح


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

اعملي عداد تصاعدي بعد من 0 الى 2 بدك تستخدمي 2 فليب فلوب ,صح؟

امسكي مداخل الدائرة اللي تعمل 0 الى c و 1 الى b و 2 الى a و اربطها بمخارج الفليب فلوب فتعرض على seven segment بطريئة تنازلية a,b,c


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

اوكي فهمت عليك ... شكرا وحلوة فكرتك 
يعني الصفر هنا راح تعتبره مثل ال c وهكذا البقية ....كادخالات 
والاخراجات تضعهم ك clock على ال seven segment


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

عليكي نور اسا رح اكتب لغز تاني عالدوائر المنطقية برضو؟ بالمنتدى


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

ان شاءالله بانتظارك ... شكرا اخ نابليون عم تجعلني اراجع معلوماتي باللغازك ..


----------



## napleon (30 يوليو 2008)

هاي المادة هواية لئلي


----------



## محمود الجنابي (31 يوليو 2008)

لكن اخي الكريم..لدي سؤال حول هذا العداد وهو اولا
 ان اظهار الحروف بشكل تصاعدي او تنازلي يحتاج الى وقت بين حرف وحرف وهذه الا تحتاج الى مولد نبضات يحسبها بدقة وبفترة زمنية تجعلنا قادرين على القراءة حرف بعد حرف وهذه العملية بحد ذاتها تحتاج الى عداد(counter) وهذا العداد يتكون من عدة مراحل قد تتجاوز الخمسة عشر او الستة عشر flib flobوحسب تردد بلورة الكرستال المستعملة وحسب الوقت المطلوب لظهور حرف وحرف (يمكن ان يأتي عداد جاهز لهذه المهمة)ء
 ثانيا هل يمكن استخدام نوع ( T flib flob)حيث يمتاز بانه اسهل من ال jk flib flob ؟


----------



## napleon (31 يوليو 2008)

بدك بالزبط 2 فليبوفلوب 

t فليب فلوب تئدر تشتقه من jk فليبفلوب 
بس بالعدادات jk أسهل


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

اقصد نحتاج الى عدد كبير من ال flip flop بعضها نحتاجة لتصنيع الكاونتر المهم جدا هنا لحساب الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لفترة ظهور كل حرف على ال seven segment بالشكل الذي نستطيع قرائته (يعني لابسرعة عالية جدا بحيث لا نلحق على قراءة الحروف ولا بسرعة بطيئة جدا) كذلك نحتاج الى عدد من ال flip flop تعمل كعداد تصاعدي او تنازلي للحروف


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

نحتاج 2 فلب فلوب و تئدر تحط التردد اللي بدك ياه 

انا جربتها


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم اولا مشكور على مواضيعك المهمة ثانيا هل تقصد باننا لا نحتاج الى كاونتر يعمل ك (delay time) يعني كيف يتم حساب الوقت بين كل عملية عد ولو فرضنا اعتمدنا على التردد الذي تعمل به شبكة الكهرباء في البيوت وهو 50 ذبذبة بالثانية مثلا فهل نستطيع ان نلحق قراءة تسلسل الحروف ام ستضهر الحروف بسرعة كبيرة جدا بشكل لانستطيع التمييز بين حرف وحرف...ارجوا ان يكون سؤالي قد وضح


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

حاول يكون واطي انا بستخدم عشان اعمل مولد نبضات كالتاالي:

555 ic
100 مايكرو فاراد
5 كيلو اوم


----------



## محمود الجنابي (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم حقيقة انا توقعت انك تستخدم هذا ال ic خصوصا وان هذا النوع مريح بالاستخدام وله رينج واسع عند استخدامة كمؤقت زمني وبالتالي كمولد نبضات لكنه analog وليس digital يعني لا يوجد فيه بوابات منطقية الا اذا كنت لاتمانع ان تكون الدائرة هجينية


----------



## napleon (1 أغسطس 2008)

بالفليب فلوب ما تفرء اذا كان analog or digital 

بس الصراحة الصعوبة في الموضوع العداد مش مولد النبضات!!!!


----------



## another one (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا مبهوره اوى بالفكره على فكره 

هوا بصراحه الدكتوره عندنا طلبت مننا تصميم عداد بس يكون جديد او بمعنى اصح قالت ميكنشى موجود ف الكتاب 
انا قريت بعض الردور وكده وحسيت ان الفكره جميله 

بس للأسف مش قادره اجمع اوى انا دى اول سنه ادرس لوجيك وكده 

فاريت حضررك تقول الفكره من تانى وتوضحهالى ويجزاك الله كل خير 

ارجو الاسراع عشان الدكتوره عاوزةالدائره ف اسرع وقت


----------



## waled.cc (24 يناير 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## waled.cc (24 يناير 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## super power (1 فبراير 2010)

أنا كان عندي العداد وظيفة بالكلية و عاملو


----------



## hgtd (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرآآآ بسهى حطلع w a e h بس انتا عايز تعملها على شريحه بكسولين ولا حطحطها على مداخل 01 (المصفوفه)


----------

